# WATSON Weather Station W-8681



## jfernando (5 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

Olá.....

Sou o Fernando e estou-me a iniciar nisto por "obrigação" e até estou a gostar bastante!

Ofereceram-me esta estação vinda de Inglaterra e estou a gostar do "brinquedo"!

O programa para utilizar no pc é que acho que deixa a desejar....

Haverá algum melhor que eu possa utilizar , com mais opções de MENU!?


Saudações....


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Fev 2010 às 23:14)

Essa não é aquela que é igual à PCE-FWS 20?
Acho que podes usar o cumulus...mas eu ainda sou leigo no assunto


----------



## jfernando (6 Fev 2010 às 07:58)

Boa pergunta....

Como é que eu posso comparar...?

Esse programa arranja-se na net!? 

Cumprimentos,


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2010 às 08:30)

Li isso algures, e se comparares exteriormente são iguais
Acho que o software está por aqui http://sandaysoft.com/downloads
Mas os entendidos que se cheguem à frente, eu ainda nem tenho EM


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2010 às 18:02)

Ola! Tens aqui algumas informações sobre a estação e ainda os link's para os programas compativeis.

http://www.astroradio.com/514020.html


----------

